# sage txi question



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone familiar with the sage txi line of rods? they just discontinued it and i found a four piece 9' in a 7 and 8 wt. its marked down to $400. I need (want) a travel rod that I can put IN my suitcase. Anyone got an opinion? I have an RPL 7 and an RPLxi 9 already and am a big fan of Sage.


----------

